# my plants are starting to turn brown ? help please!



## fattiussss (Nov 18, 2012)

ive had my tank set up for a month or two and i have had alot of luck with my Brazilian pennywort. its been giving me the best grow but ive noticed some of the leaves turning a brown color. any suggestions to eliminate this problem ?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Pictures would help a thousand.


----------



## fattiussss (Nov 18, 2012)

good news. the plants arent dying and turning brown. the leaves are growing a brownish algae. and theres also some stringy algae. is there any fish that will clean them up for me without eating the live plants


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

If it's brown algae/diatom, ottos will help but your tank must be well established.


----------

